
Airlines Offer Vouchers, Credits for Canceled Flights. Customers Want Cash - glitcher
https://www.npr.org/2020/04/21/839678851/airlines-offer-vouchers-credits-for-canceled-flights-customers-want-cash
======
aurizon
Sadly, only a government can 'print' the money to deal with this situation as
part of an integrated rescue/pump-priming to re-establish the interripted cash
flows that have been used to pay furloughed employees, pay plane leases,
maintenance, storage etc - this across the broad economy. The airline simply
does not have the money to refund you - the entire broad national economic
process has been shattered. They will have to simply print the cash to make it
run and deal with this later.

